# Suspension de l'activité et transport



## Memento (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer mon MacBook Pro 15# (suis super content) et j'ai une question sur la suspension d'activité dont je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse dans le forum (je n'ai pas tout lu).

Je trouve cette fonction très pratique mais je me demande si je peux transporter mon Mac alors qu'il est en activité suspendu. Y a-t-il un risque concernant le dique dur sachant que je circule à vélo avec mon MBP dans des sacoches et que les routes ne sont pas en très bon état?

Merci de votre réponse.

Nicolas


----------



## cameleone (29 Mai 2008)

Salut !

J'ai toujours transporté mes portables Mac en veille (mais, c'est vrai, pas en VTT  ). Le seul risque que je verrai pour toi : qu'un cahot ne fasse s'ouvrir l'écran de l'ordi, le sortant ainsi de veille - et là, oui, le disque dur et d'autres composants risqueraient de ne pas trop aimer. Pour éviter cela : transporte-le dans une pochette dans laquelle tu es sûr qu'il est bien fermement maintenu sans possibilité de s'ouvrir...


----------



## Memento (29 Mai 2008)

Merci de ta réponse. Je vais suivre tes conseils pour la housse, celle que j'ai actuellement est peut être trop souple.


----------

